# Glovebox door catching on XM radio mount...



## zundkerzen (Mar 13, 2008)

Anybody else have this problem? My glovebox door keeps catching on my Enfig mount. Somebody broke into my car this week and stole the XM unit off the mount. I can't tell if they damaged the mount during the theft or if it was happening before and I just never noticed it.
Hoping to get a new XM radio, but I don't want to order a new mounting bracket if I don't have to.



_Modified by zundkerzen at 4:37 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## 24vwhine (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Glovebox door catching on XM radio mount... (zundkerzen)*

it just looks like they bent the mount just bend it towards you some it should take care of it


----------



## zundkerzen (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Glovebox door catching on XM radio mount... (24vwhine)*

Thanks, looks like it worked. I was afraid to damage the molding around the stereo at first, but everything looks okay.
Now all I need is a new radio ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Glovebox door catching on XM radio mount... (24vwhine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vwhine* »_it just looks like they bent the mount just bend it towards you some it should take care of it

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

